# Lenar fluid



## Rrs57 (May 23, 2015)

JL254 tractor lenar I got this tractor but no service info on it loader and 3 point lifts slow unless you rev it up I am not sure as to where to put fulid I think it's plug right in front of seAt ?? Also what is valve under front of seat that has open and closed marked on it Where can I get a manual for it I am going to try to post a picture of these things thanks in advance for any help robert


----------



## Wil7171 (Apr 27, 2014)

Yes that is where you put the hydraulic fluid/transmission fluid/differential fluid it's all one in the same on this tractor and it is just regular 303 fluid. The valve on the front of the seat is for opening and closing the hydraulic fluid to flow for the lift arms in the rear and a front end loader on the front if you have one


----------



## Wil7171 (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh and you may try opening the valve carefully to see if that will also help with your slow lifting problem but it sounds like you may also need to change your fluid and or clean your filter I believe on that Morrow the filter is in a little can looking object to the left of the seat under the floor panels


----------

